# dhclient wlan0



## balanga (Jan 20, 2018)

When booting `dhclient` gets into a loop trying to assign an IP address to wlan0. I need to break out of the process for boot to carry on.

There seem to be a number of options 

```
#ifconfig_wlan0="DHCP"
#ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
#ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
```

What are the differences, and which should I use?

I notice that the DHCPDiscover msgs are not recorded by `dmesg`. Is that to be expected?


----------



## scottro (Jan 20, 2018)

I believe WPA_SYNCDHCP is the latest and suggested by the handbook.  The other way is to have nothing in rc.conf and do it manually after booting with something like `sudo wpa_supplicant -B -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf`.  This is assuming you've already done the ifconfig wlan0 create wlandevice iwn0 (or whatever your wireless card is).


----------

